# Recurrent miscarriage



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Ladies
I am in the middle of losing my 2nd IUI pregnancy   

The nurse I spoke to today said that I will be referred to St Mary's if I get another IUI pregnancy and then miscarriage.

Has anyone been referred to St Mary's in Paddington having had recurrent miscarriages?

As my DP says: this is a win - win situation  
If i get pregnant again 2 things will happen: i will go full term OR will m/c and then get a referral.

Does anyone have any tips? Advice? Experience?
thanks
Kelly


----------



## Brighton (May 8, 2006)

Hi,

I am very sorry to read your news, and I feel for you. Have you been in touch with the Miscarriage Society in Wakefield? They are very useful, and will give you good advice.

I am 41 and have had three miscarriages, and have had recurrent miscarriage investigations (at my local hospital), which found nothing wrong. 

I understand that St Mary's is the best place in the country for these type of investigations, (they carry out investigations that are not carried out in local hospitals) so it is the best place to be referred to. The doctor who works there, Lesley Regan, has written a very good book on the subject, which I found very useful, and comforting.

As you are now 43, and don't want to waste time, I would ask if your clinic can refer you to St Mary's now. If they can't (and they stipulate that you must have had three miscarriages before referral), I would go private. I think the private waiting list, at St Mary's is roughly about three months, and the NHS is about six months. If you are on the private waiting list, you may always get a cancellation. (You have to phone in every other day).

The other option is to approach your local hospital, and ask if they would carry out investigations for you. If you find a sympathetic doctor, (I found one, who carried investigations for me after two miscarriages because of my age). This way the tests are free, which helped us, as we have paid out so much for IUI and IVF treatment.

I honestly would suggest that you don't wait until you have another IUI, before you get investigated, because you may have a small problem that they can easily fix for you now, and then the next time you are pregnant you will carry the baby to term.

I know it doesn't feel like it right now, but you will come through this. Remember two miscarriages is common, and most people go on to have a healthy baby.  

My clinic have referred me for IVF Pre Genetic Selection for my recurrent miscarriage problem. Please send me a private message if you want to know more.

Best Wishes,
Brighton


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for your feedabck Brighton.
You have been there and know how it feels.

We are due back at the hospital next tuesday and will be armed with a list of questions re the recurrent miscarriage clinic! I shall also look for the book by Lesley Regan. Thanks for the info.

Sounds like you have been having a tough time. I hope that it all works out for you and that you are getting plenty of support. What will happen with IVF Pre Genetic Selection? Does that look for a chromosone in the foetus that might be causing the problem?

Take care of yourself.
Kelly


----------



## Brighton (May 8, 2006)

Hi Kelly42,

Good luck next Tuesday, and please do not be put off by anyone telling you, that you have to wait for a third miscarriage to be investigated. I know this is the norm for the NHS, but when you are in your 40's like us, you do not want to waste any more precious time. If you can afford it, (and you find out you have to wait on along NHS list) I would approach a private hospital, where you could get investigations carried out straightaway. You will be looking at about four hundred pounds in costs however, unless you have private medical cover.

Pre Genetic Selection does weed out problem chromosomes. It is seventeen hundred pounds more than normal IVF, but we thought it was worth it, because it should theoretically help with the miscarriage problem.

If you want any more info on miscarriage, ERPC, or just anything related. Just let me know.

Once again, I am very sorry, and better luck next time.

Regards,

Brighton


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Brighton
Looks like the egg just didn't grow past a few weeks. That happened last time.  


After much pushing i managed to get the doc at the ACU to give me a blood test to look for any immunity issues. I will call for the results at the end of next week. That's good as, if there is something wrong, the Dr at my current ACU will be able to prescribe me aspirin (or whatever) for my 3rd IUI treatment.
If i get preggers with the last one and then lose it at least i will be referred to St Marys having tried a treatment.

Still hurts though  

Hope all is OK with you. I assume you are by the seaside so have a swim in the deep blue for me!
Take care
Kelly


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Awww Kelly

I am so sorry to read your sad news. Really hope they can find some reason for this.

Love kImx x  x


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

thanks Kim

Kellyx


----------



## scooby1 (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi Kelly

i am sorry to hear your news. I understand what you must be feeling right now, after my 2nd m/c at 40 I really felt I did not want to have to go through it all again before anyone would look at what may be the cause.  
I really pushed my GP as I felt i had no time to wait. My GP was really supportive, i think it helped with her being a woman also 40 but lucky enough to be a mum of 3. I was referred to professor reagan at St Marys and decided to go private as i am lucky in that i have health insurance through my job. 
After lots of tests they confirmed that my problem was genetic, reciprocal balanced translocation, where 2 of my chromosomes have swapped information so i have no symptoms as i have all the genetic information present, but of course as my eggs only have half, chances are they will not be complete and this is the reason for my m/c. I do feel better for knowing this, but a little bit out of control as there is nothing I can physically do to change this.
However, we have 1000s of eggs and some will be incomplete, but a % will be fine,so maybe next time we will be lucky!!
We have tried again naturally since fnding out and I had m/c no.3 four weeks ago.  It has been almost 1 year since my 1st meeting at the m/c clinic so I am glad that I did not wait, but not so glad at the outcome.
But there are many other reasons for recurrent m/c and prof reagans book is really helpful in understanding all the different problems we can face and some of the causes can have treatment to help, so dont lose hope.
Good luck with whatever you decide to do.

Mel


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi all,

I have had 3 miscarriages (plus an eptopic) and no-one has *ever* said anthing about a referal to a specialist for this.

The three embryo's were from three different donors via IVF, does this make a difference to whether you are seen or not?


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Mel
thanks so much for your message and sorry it has taken me so long to reply.
Along with everything else, the landlord decided to soundproof the flat and put in a new kitchen and bathroom so it has been pretty chaotic round here. Now the decorating starts...... 

I am so sorry for your losses and hope that things work out OK for you. This is such a hard journey.

I have rebooked my cons appt for next week as there is just too much stuff going on at home. Maybe I just don't want to get the results.

Empty2 I don't know whether having 3 m/s with IVF makes a difference but there is no harm in asking!
I am so sorry for your losses. Good luck with the next stage.

Gotta go - decorator due round in a mo to give a quote on the woodwork. My life is so interesting  

Lots of   to us all
Kelly x


----------



## Louie10 (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi there,

I am fairly new to FF and have just found this thread.  I am 42 and having my first IVF cycle. I am currently in my 2ww my ET was last Wednesday.  They put back two embryos - so everything is crossed.

I am writing this in response to St Mary's, Paddington.  I referred myself to them after re occuring miscarriages and an ectopic pregnancy where I lost one tube.  I saw Professor Regan - she did loads of tests both on me and my DH and I had a laparoscopy to find out what was going on but there was no reason as to why this was happening to us - apparently just my age!!!!!!!!!!  It was very helpful albeit very expensive.  In the end they decided IVF was the only way for us to go - so here we are.

Louie


----------



## pje (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi all,
I'd agree with getting a referral to St. Mary's.  I self referred after my first miscarriage at 22 weeks - we paid for consultation and the tests.  However, I also wrote to Professor Regan as did my GP and asked if she would take me on at her NHS clinic and they did.  They undertook my pre-natal care with my second pregnancy but unfortunately we had a subsequent miscarriage at 12 weeks and St. Mary's looked after me v. well - had ERPC and tests so we knew why (chromosomal).  They also agreed to treat me when I had my first IVF pregnancy last year - unfortunately that failed at 6 weeks.

Definately worth it - if they can find out the problem, they will look after you pre-natally and that makes you feel much better - when you know you are in good hands.

Maz


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi there,

I've just had my second miscarriage (d&c yesterday) and at 43 can't decide whether to give up or try again but with some miscarriage investigations first. Or maybe it's just likely to be the age of my eggs?

My ivf clinic are keen for me to take some time out and not go back for the follow up til after xmas (which I know makes perfect sense). But wondered if anyone knows how quickly it's possible to be seen at a miscarriage clinic and whether I could get on with that in the meantime? Or would I be best doing that thru my fertility clinic? If needs be I'd go private to speed things along.

I'm in Hove so wonder if you've got any particular local info Brighton? I've got an appointment with my GP for a week and a half's time (best they could do!). 

Know I should probably still be crying but sometimes it feels easier to get on and do things...

lots of love Sue xxx


----------



## janeup (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi Sue, I am really sorry to hear about your miscarriage - I had been following your story on the other thread. Big hugs from me.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I have had 6 mc, after conceiving naturally, and have been seen by both Kings and St Marys. Everything fine, except for a known clotting problem which has been treated with heparin anyway.

There is a clinic The Miscarriage Clinic in london, Dr *******, which i hear good things of, they do NKC testing, St Marys don't.

I have had several missed mc, with d&cs, so have been able to have the embryos karyotyped, and the cause was chromosomal (age)

So, I think that at our age, it.s the old eggs thing ... sadly. Maybe try IVF with PGS, if your FSH is low enough? Or DE?


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

It is so cruel to make a women whom has conceived naturaly, to have to wait for 3 M.Cs before referal  for test.  It amounts to torture for a woman who has had ART to have to wait for 3 M.Cs before referal.
The NHS list at St Marys is a long one, I heard the private list is now 6mths, thats if you can afford it, After you have paid a lot for all the test to be done, then if you get PG you will be under there care untill 12wks of which, you then have to pay for all your antinatal care and weekly scans. When I attended there ( was 12 yrs ago but) Prof  Regan told me I could not swop to NHS care, if prob was found or if PG occured.
Tell your FT clinic to do something now!!, dont let them fob you off.
If you are having to pay yourselves for IUI, in my opinion its a waist of money,especialy for the older woman.  I paid, 8 yrs back now over £500 with drugs,  for Thjis i got just 1 scan, washed a sample of sperm and inserted  it. Its robbery or as Mrs Taylor (Gran on Catherine tate show) What a F****** liberty.
At that time IVF in my clinic was £1500 more expensive, but at least you know if your eggs are getting fert or if there much cop + you get so many more test done Bloods ,scans of blood flow ect to womb plus extra drugs to help implantation and to support the PG if it happens.
RGS
Karen


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

When I was referred to St Marys on the NHS, the wait was from late July to March.

Liverpool Womens Hospital is also excellent, Siobhan Quenby, and worth considering.


----------

